# My pretty new girl Whisper



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

I walked into a local pet store yesterday and I swear this little rat was meant to be mine. The store is quite large but I suddenly got tunnel vision and all I could see was this little cutie across the room. The first words I said (Didn't even say Hi) was "I must have her" so long story short....here is Whisper


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

such a cutie!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome pictures. Your very good！ she is beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## etolou (Nov 11, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous, and I love her name!


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous girl! I love the name Whisper as well.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG, the last pic especially cool


----------



## Daddas1Punkin (Jan 24, 2014)

most beautiful little thing ever!!! I want one that color!


----------

